# Should I upgrade my interface and why difference will I notice?



## newbycomposer (Dec 18, 2015)

Over 4 years ago I bought my first interface, it was an Alesis io2 express

I got it for around 60 bucks. Originally I just used it to plug my midi keyboard into the computer and to do vocal covers with. Currently its used mainly just to record guitar with the DI and to record vocals with either an sm58 or a sm7b. I get a little latency but it vanishes if I use asio4all driver. 

My main question is what difference would I notice if upgraded? Truthfully I don't even know what to look for. While the 2 channels would be enough since at most I'll be tracking 2 mics at the same time there is still the issue of drums, EVENTUALLY I would like to be able to record drums as well. However that takes a lot more channels, plus buying the mics, plus buying the mic cables, and that pretty far into the future both for money and skill reasons (currently not a very good drummer and I mainly record my own stuff). 

What should I look for, advice?


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Dec 18, 2015)

The differences would be in the quality of the I/O and the drivers. If you're running big projects then it'll allow you to get lower latencies and more stable performance (especially compared to asio4all. When I upgraded the converters I was using I noticed a huge difference. I didn't think I would since I was using Rokit 8's at the time but I did. The mic will also make a big difference. 

I'd suggest getting something with adat because that gives you the option of getting more inputs in the future (even with the Behringer ada8000 which is pretty cheap). Some options are the Motu Track16, Scarlett 18i8 or 18i8, or RME Babyface.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 19, 2015)

Take that ADA8200 to the edge with Black Lion Audio modification.
Night and day difference.
The 8200 also has bidirectional swapping of IOs.
No other unit in that price range offers such options.
Total with upgrade 700 USD.


----------



## gregh (Dec 20, 2015)

I would not bother upgrading until you are ready to actually start mic'ing drums. You won't be able to hear any audible difference compared to other interfaces anyway as nowadays all the interfaces are pretty good and other components of the recording chain will be more important than the interface electronics eg mic quality, your skills, the room you listen in and what monitors you listen to. When you actually need more channels it will make sense to buy something with more channels.
More important in my experience are good speakers - that has a much bigger impact on recording quality than the tiny quality differences between interfaces


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Dec 20, 2015)

I noticed a significant difference in clarity and overall sound when I upgraded my interface. I went from an Avid Mbox to a UAD Apollo and it was night-and-day. I expect this is due to the quality of the DAC on the UAD.


----------



## newbycomposer (Dec 25, 2015)

gregh said:


> I would not bother upgrading until you are ready to actually start mic'ing drums. You won't be able to hear any audible difference compared to other interfaces anyway as nowadays all the interfaces are pretty good and other components of the recording chain will be more important than the interface electronics eg mic quality, your skills, the room you listen in and what monitors you listen to. When you actually need more channels it will make sense to buy something with more channels.
> More important in my experience are good speakers - that has a much bigger impact on recording quality than the tiny quality differences between interfaces




It could literally be years before I'm frequently recording live drums. One year minimum. I mostly just record myself.


----------



## gregh (Dec 26, 2015)

newbycomposer said:


> It could literally be years before I'm frequently recording live drums. One year minimum. I mostly just record myself.


problem solved, there is no problem (yet)


----------



## Vastman (Dec 26, 2015)

It really depends on so many things. I've owned many over the years but my last two focusrite mid-range Pro24dsp units I thought were fairly good. I'm a singer/songwriter with a pretty hefty daw/vst package. I upgraded my main mic to a CAD equitek e100S and was in heaven for quite awhile... instantly replaced several comparably priced $500 mics...

However, when the 2nd Pro24dsp unit failed (firewire arrrrg) I auditioned a number of interfaces and ended up with the Forte as it was night and day sounding. I ended up laughing about killing the pro24s although money was very tight. Mind you, the pro24dsp units are/were considered very good... but when they came out with the Forte, I was floored. Any hint of noice was gone, and everything sounded gorgeous. The DAC's... or maybe it is the sorta Red Net pres...directly plugging in my Ibanez basses or Novax guitars... sounded sooooo much better.

You have very different I/O needs than me but my point is spend the money for a high quality unit... rme or in it's class... LOTS of info on forums...


----------

